# Jussie Smollet Needs To Pay Reparations To Two Communities For His Hoax !!!!



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

*Not only does he need to go to jail, he needs to pay reparations to the two*
*Communities that have been harmed immensely by his selfish act.....*


*( That's if he initiated this alone, which I have my doubts that he acted alone in this MASSIVE HOAX that was promoted on many many MSM Media outlets ! )*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Has the local law enforcement agency finished their investigation?


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the local law enforcement agency finished their investigation?



*Only a low intellect regurgitating Lemming Progressive/Liberal/Socialist would ask such a*
*subtlety infused statement..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Only a low intellect regurgitating Lemming Progressive/Liberal/Socialist would ask such a*
> *subtlety infused statement..... *


You don't trust the police either?


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't trust the police either?


*Ahhhh.... trying to support my statement made about you I see.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ahhhh.... trying to support my statement made about you I see.*


You'll have to wait for the police report . . . and Mueller's report.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll have to wait for the police report . . . and Mueller's report.



*I sorry to say, but both will make you even more miserable....*

*Unless of course you happen to  " See The Light " ........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*Oh my.....Jussie Smollett is the " Target " NOW !*

*He just might bring down a whole slew of " Curious " characters.....*

*Poor Poor Rodent.....you are the company you keep.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the local law enforcement agency finished their investigation?


Who was the first to post this "incident" on this site along with the phrase, "maga country"?

Did you ask him if the "investigation was finished"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who was the first to post this "incident" on this site along with the phrase, "maga country"?
> 
> Did you ask him if the "investigation was finished"?


This is really hurting you . . . strange that when a young woman, an American citizen, was run over and killed by a nazi, in America, you were silent. I guess you chose your outrage in a selective manner.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is really hurting you . . . strange that when a young woman, an American citizen, was run over and killed by a nazi, in America, you were silent. I guess you chose your outrage in a selective manner.


Urine idiot and a hypocrite.
Your fantasies of nazis and racism dont help things, they make things worse.
If you want to experience real hate and racism, put on a red maga hat for a day.
See if you got the balls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine idiot and a hypocrite.
> Your fantasies of nazis and racism dont help things, they make things worse.
> If you want to experience real hate and racism, put on a red maga hat for a day.
> See if you got the balls.


You are a shell of your former self. Such the victim, poor thing, the world is against you, BOO!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a shell of your former self. Such the victim, poor thing, the world is against you, BOO!


Another fantasy of yours.
Bleat on, sheep boy.

#MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not only does he need to go to jail, he needs to pay reparations to the two*
> *Communities that have been harmed immensely by his selfish act.....*
> 
> 
> *( That's if he initiated this alone, which I have my doubts that he acted alone in this MASSIVE HOAX that was promoted on many many MSM Media outlets ! )*


Reparations?
That's just dumb.
He needs to go to jail.

(Good piece by Carlson)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Another fantasy of yours.
> Bleat on, sheep boy.
> 
> #MAGA


You reap what you sow


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*Oh My......*








*Funny thing....the magazine missing those particular letters was found in the " Brotha's "*
*residence.....*



*Oh My....*

*Hmmmm.....*

*$ 3,500.00 - Subject 1 ( Prepayment )*
*+*
*$ 3,500.00 - Subject 2 ( Prepayment )*
*+*
*$ 500.00 - Subject 1 ( Post payment )*
*+*
*$ 500.00 - Subject 2 ( Post payment )*
*= *
*$ 8,000.00 / 18 letters from the magazine*
*= *
*$ 444.44 per letter cut out....*

*Hope it was worth ruining 3 individuals lives*
*plus who knows how many characters behind the*
*scenes and two groups of Humans thru their *
*selfish actions......*

*Oh....I forgot the cost of the " Rope "....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reparations?
> That's just dumb.
> He needs to go to jail.
> 
> (Good piece by Carlson)


*Sarcasm + Democratic Logic = Reparations*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is really hurting you . . . strange that when a young woman, an American citizen, was run over and killed by a nazi, in America, you were silent. I guess you chose your outrage in a selective manner.



*The ( so called ) Nazi was a Democrat....Who was an American Citizen.*
*Who was intimately involved with the Charlottesville " Riot " set up by.......*
*Yep ..Democrats.*

*Gov was a Democrat ( Terry McAuliffe )*
*Mayor was a Democrat ( Mike Signer )*
*Vice Mayor was a Democrat ( Wes Bellamy )*
*Event organizer was a Clinton campaign worker ( Democrat )*

*ALL of the Groups present that day were cleared by ALL four above ....*

*Imagine that.....*

*Oh ....and the evidence of the car on film right before he occupied it...*

*Hmmmm....curiously went down with the Helicopter that filmed it.*

*But the MSM never Lies do they.....Nah.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The ( so called ) Nazi was a Democrat....Who was an American Citizen.*
> *Who was intimately involved with the Charlottesville " Riot " set up by.......*
> *Yep ..Democrats.*
> 
> ...


You are a conspiracy theory believing piece of shit. Go scream down some grieving parents whose kindergarteners were gunned down and tell them about the 2nd amendment you scum bag, and that's me being nice to you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a conspiracy theory believing piece of shit. Go scream down some grieving parents whose kindergarteners were gunned down and tell them about the 2nd amendment you scum bag, and that's me being nice to you.



*No conspiracy Mr Rodent......Just plain facts.*
*Something YOU shy away from every time they are pointed out to YOU !*
*You support and associate yourself with the BIGGEST criminal organization*
*within the confines of the United States Borders.....*

*Now lets address the anger issues you are displaying on this forum....*
*Oh...and you don't have to be " Nice "....you've displayed your TRUE self *
*many a time on this forum.*

*Just some advice ....you shouldn't besmirch the characters of the families YOU*
*referenced by associating them with YOUR disgusting projections of YOURSELF.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

The guy is now a suspect and you are still, like you always have been, a scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the local law enforcement agency finished their investigation?


Has any law enforcement finished their investigation on Trump?


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The guy is now a suspect and you are still, like you always have been, a scumbag.


*Seems to me YOU need to rethink YOUR Party affiliations real quick.....*

*Sticks and Stones may break bones.....*
*But names will never hurt me....*

*Carry on Rodent.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

This thread addresses your desire that an African American be summarily judged a criminal, without due process. 

Just confirming for a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread addresses your desire that an African American be summarily judged a criminal, without due process.
> 
> Just confirming for a friend.


What does his color have to do with it?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread addresses your desire that an African American be summarily judged a criminal, without due process.
> 
> Just confirming for a friend.





Sheriff Joe said:


> What does his color have to do with it?


Was having hard time finding this fool’s thread on the guy that murdered the young woman in Charlottesville, then found there wasn’t one.  Seemed weird As I think that fellow is white.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Was having hard time finding this fool’s thread on the guy that murdered the young woman in Charlottesville, then found there wasn’t one.  Seemed weird As I think that fellow is white.



*Are ya " Blue " or just plain " Yeller "......*

*Perhaps yur " Green " with deep seated envy because I hold the TRUTH.*

*And yur left holding a Sack o Shit.*


----------

